
Top Democratic senator will seek legislation to 'pierce' encryption - chobo
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/fbi-encryption-james-comey-tech-companies/
======
sharemywin
if you outlaw encryption then don't only criminals have encryption?

~~~
kyboren
They don't seem to want to outlaw encryption, but rather force service
providers to always be in the middle of their users.

Of course, terrorists, child pornographers, moderately-intelligent criminals
in general, foreign-made and/or open-source software users, etc. would all be
unaffected. It's everyone else who would be thrown under the bus.

The major implication of this obvious prediction is that it's Feinstein and
Burr's intended result. They know they can't stop the real baddies (along with
a way larger number of regular people) from using good crypto. They just hope
they're not too late to stop the masses, too.

